# Lightning Kills A Dozen Cows In OK.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Many on Facebook show their ignorance.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/lightning-strike-kills-a-dozen-cows-sparks-strange-facebook-comments/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

City people need to both stay in the city and just STFU when it comes to anything related to the country.

We've had a few cows die over the years from lightning. Both were in the barn eating when it happened.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The more things change the more they stay the same. My grandfather used to deliver milk in the Chicago area in the early 20's, and he had people then that believed that chocolate milk came from a chocolate cow.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I live in a fairly populated area and have had people come up to the house and tell me that when it rains I need to keep my cattle inside, it's not right to leave them out in the rain. I told them they have a three-sided shelter they could go into whenever they want. they choose to be outside. People believe what they want to believe


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I wonder if people know which side of a hog ham comes from?
Or what rooster layed the biggest egg or how to milk a bull


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I always found it amazing how many people don't realize you do not need a rooster to get hens to lay eggs.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Aaroncboo said:


> I live in a fairly populated area and have had people come up to the house and tell me that when it rains I need to keep my cattle inside, it's not right to leave them out in the rain. I told them they have a three-sided shelter they could go into whenever they want. they choose to be outside. People believe what they want to believe


I wonder how i would react if i had people drive in our yard and say something similar. I don't handle idiots very well. Recently a tom cat that we had been trying to eradicate was near the house. I grabbed a shotgun and headed outside only to run into a couple of women who had stopped by. They were quite put out that i was going to shoot the cat even after i explained either the tom went or 15- 20 kittens would have to be dealt with in a few months. Townies drive out in the country and drop pets off on the rural roads all the time and expect us to deal with them.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

We do deal with them.
That the trouble they don't know how to deal with them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Aaroncboo said:


> I live in a fairly populated area and have had people come up to the house and tell me that when it rains I need to keep my cattle inside, it's not right to leave them out in the rain. I told them they have a three-sided shelter they could go into whenever they want. they choose to be outside. People believe what they want to believe


Last summer during a really hot streak a couple of whackadoodles stopped in and told my wife they were going to call the human society as the cows should be locked in the barn when its hot out.

They gotta have some kind of built in radar or something, when I'm actually at the farm, that sh*t never happens. Like they get a bad feeling and just decide to keep their foot on the gas pedal instead of hitting the brake.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I had three heifers get out today and within 10 minutes people are calling the cops saying that they are running out on the road. they show up at my door and demanding I put them away. They were just on the other side of the fence way off the road in the front yard about 500ft off the road. I opened up the gate and they walked in. I understand the concern. Even grateful for it in the middle of the night. But people just get so upset about it... It happens... livestock get out... People don't seem to understand...most of the cops actually enjoy seeing a farm and getting close to cattle and sheep.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

It would be really nice if the wacky people would just mind there on business.
Or stick to things that they know about.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Animals all have access to run in sheds here, still get bloody spca called on us at least once a year when they decide to stay outside the shed. Luckily the spca person has been good and has mentioned the complaint comes from someone known to them to be a frequent complainer.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Swv.farmer said:


> It would be really nice if the wacky people would just mind there on business.
> Or stick to things that they know about.


That's the problem with this whole [email protected] country nowdays...

Your business is *everybody's* business... or so they THINK anyway.

Try having citiots on three sides of you and have a cow go down... they call the cops and all kinds of crap. Cops knock on the door and tell you someone called in; they have to per policy, but when you tell them "yeah, I know, but there's nothing I can do for her" they just shrug and say, "Yeah, I know, but when people call in, we gotta respond..."

Most idiots think there's some sort of life-flight or ambulance for cows standing by... what they don't realize that if we can't cure them, the .22 does...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

CowboyRam said:


> The more things change the more they stay the same. My grandfather used to deliver milk in the Chicago area in the early 20's, and he had people then that believed that chocolate milk came from a chocolate cow.


WHAT? I had ordered a red cow for strawberry flavor and wanted a blue one for blue berry.

Just to use this to point our how ignorant people can be, (I am not being racist here) then the milk would also vary with the skin color of the nursing lady also. I grew up with milk being used as example of things people do not understand.

Take what ever color of cow you want, it eats green grass, drinks clear water and gives white milk. A fact the way the Good Lord made things.


----------

